# Males: Do you prefer Cute or Sexy women? (MTBI)



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, I feel so common. Although it kinda makes sense for NTs to prefer cute - especially if they have Fi!


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

nO_d3N1AL said:


> Wow, I feel so common. Although it kinda makes sense for NTs to prefer cute - especially if they have Fi!


I don't agree, Fe seems more into cuteness and Fi to sexyness, i bet all INTPs voted on cute while some ENTJs and INTJs voted on sexy.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

Diophantine said:


> Are you implying there is an inherent dichotomy in the female sex?
> 
> Ugh. :dry:


The way I see it, you can only be both cute and sexy on the outside, but not both on the inside.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> I don't agree, Fe seems more into cuteness and Fi to sexyness, i bet all INTPs voted on cute while some ENTJs and INTJs voted on sexy.


How come?


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

InsanityAware said:


> Cute or Sexy?
> 
> I personally prefer cute.


I prefer sexy cute but it's not one of the choices nor is unknown personality type.


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Euclid said:


> The way I see it, you can only be both cute and sexy on the outside, but not both on the inside.


Does the reasoning for that have something to do with the innocent, uncertain nature of "cute", as opposed to the poised/confident elements of "sexy"?


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

Sexy - Vulgar
Cute - innocence


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

Chained Divinity said:


> Does the reasoning for that have something to do with the innocent, uncertain nature of "cute", as opposed to the poised/confident elements of "sexy"?


Those are indicators, but the underlying key distinction is mating strategy. The cute is looking for a monogamous mate to take care of her and her offspring. The sexy is looking for promiscuous sperm. Quantity over quality.


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

Eh...I'm gonna to say 'cute', but with a very important stipulation: I lived in Taiwan for a few years, and the kind of 'cute' you see there (Taiwanese would say 可愛, but the concept is probably more familiar to westerners under the Japanese name 'kawaii') makes me gag. The exaggeratedly high pitched voice, the acting like a little girl long past the age when its appropriate, the pouting, the stuffed animals and all of that saccharine crap. 

It doesn't turn me on. It makes me nauseous. And it's all Japan's fault. The concept has spread from there like a cancer into much of the rest of East Asia.


----------



## InsanityAware (Jun 21, 2014)

*The Girl Next Door*
51% Sexy-Cute, 60% Dark-Light, 58% Artsy-Stylish
Cute, neither Dark nor Light, and neither Artsy nor Stylish. This sounds like a blah category, right? Oh, my, no. The Girl Next Door has been the subject of more dirty fantasies than you could possibly count. She's so sweet, and innocent, and infinitely corruptible. Every morning you glance out your window hoping she'll have forgotten to draw the blinds. You may feel bad about it, but you know you'll be doing it again tomorrow.







The girl from the image isn't pretty.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Diophantine said:


> Are you implying there is an inherent dichotomy in the female sex?
> 
> Ugh. :dry:





ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I think he's just referring to a general theme of female attractiveness to men. That's not a dichotomy. That's not sexist or misogynistic.
> 
> 
> NT, and I voted cute. Cute _is _sexy. :wink:


All of this was going through my head. Haha. I voted for sexy but I see I'm in the minority for NT's. I wasn't sure which to vote for really. Most of my celebrity crushes are kind of both so.. I dunno.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

InsanityAware said:


> The girl from the image isn't pretty.


True. 

I got the cutest one though:








The Favorite Friend
83% Sexy-Cute, 66% Dark-Light, 46% Artsy-Stylish



Cute, Light, and neither Artsy nor Stylish, she's that friend we've all had. The great girl. The one we've been friends with since the third grade. The one who laughs at our jokes and sends funny text messages. The one with whom we secretly, desperately want to crawl under the covers and spend the next eighteen hours naked.


----------



## nonstampcollector (Jul 21, 2014)

No preference.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Diophantine said:


> Are you implying there is an inherent dichotomy in the female sex?
> 
> Ugh. :dry:





ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I think he's just referring to a general theme of female attractiveness to men. That's not a dichotomy. That's not sexist or misogynistic.
> 
> 
> NT, and I voted cute. Cute _is _sexy. :wink:





InsanityAware said:


> *The Girl Next Door*
> 51% Sexy-Cute, 60% Dark-Light, 58% Artsy-Stylish
> Cute, neither Dark nor Light, and neither Artsy nor Stylish. This sounds like a blah category, right? Oh, my, no. The Girl Next Door has been the subject of more dirty fantasies than you could possibly count. She's so sweet, and innocent, and infinitely corruptible. Every morning you glance out your window hoping she'll have forgotten to draw the blinds. You may feel bad about it, but you know you'll be doing it again tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Ha. I got Girl Next Door when I took this test a long time ago. I've retaken it a few times since and I keep getting: 

The Hot Friend 38% Sexy-Cute, 40% Dark-Light, 56% Artsy-Stylish
Sexy, neither Dark nor Light, and neither Artsy nor Stylish, she's just the Hot Friend. You know you've got one of these. Great face, great uh... assets. This is the type of girl who is fawned on by guys constantly, never realizes it, and finally marries some jackass who's just like you... but damn it, it's not you!








​

The difference between the two is only cute vs sexy. :tongue:


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

I definitely prefer cute women to sexy. I've had that preference for as long as I can remember.

To me:

Cute = A happy personality; retaining a sense of innocence about themselves. Basically uncorrupted and pure in values.
Sexy = Essentially the opposite of cute. Intense, confident, dominating and an extreme realist. The majority of guys I know go for sexy women, making me a minority everywhere but the poll on this thread apparently!


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Cute nf females just have this way of getting to me! :blushed:


----------



## KidThunder (Oct 9, 2013)

Somebody make one for the females doe! :tongue:


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

AdamLove said:


> HELLO!!!
> It's like everyone is forgetting sexycute, the superior of them all


I refuse to believe in the existence of sexycute until I see a pic of your seemingly sexycute girlfriend.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

InsanityAware said:


> Cute or Sexy?
> 
> I personally prefer cute.


I suppose asking for a definition from the OP is moot?


----------



## AdamLove (Jan 21, 2012)

Emerald Legend said:


> I refuse to believe in the existence of sexycute until I see a pic of your seemingly sexycute girlfriend.


I once posted a sexycute pic of my *wife *on the net and she got mad at me.

Feel free to use your imagination =P


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I prefer women who are creative and intellectually curious.

Sent from my YP-GI1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I prefer sexy cuteness. I don't like cutesy though. I wonder if it's Se vs Si related somehow.

EDIT
Fuck yes, Keira Knightley:

Keira Knightley61% Eyes, 38% Nose, 32% Mouth, 25% SexyCute​


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Emerald Legend said:


> Cute:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny. She was going to be my example for sexy.


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

B3LIAL said:


> Can't believe this stupid thread came from an INTP. I've made some stinkers, but this is just stupid.
> 
> Cute is basically a standard that can't be argued with like pretty. Some people are cute/pretty because they have a certain image. There's very little debate on whether someone is cute, they either are or they're not.
> 
> What's sexy to someone else is completely subjective though. It changes from person to person, like beauty.


I'd give you two likes if I could. Exactly what I was thinking when I stumbled upon this.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

100% Eyes, 100% Nose, 42% Mouth, 100% Sexy









​

Keira Knightley eat your heart out--oink, oink!


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

I accept the idea of sexy-cute and I change my vote to that. Sexy cuteness FTW! roud:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

-Ephemeral- said:


> I prefer sexy cuteness. I don't like cutesy though. I wonder if it's Se vs Si related somehow.


I don't know about that, but INTP's and ENTP's seem to have tastes that I would consider odd... they either make me feel really shallow or really conservative in comparison.  I'm not sure how to describe it really.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Shots fired


----------



## smitty1977 (Jun 14, 2014)

If she has the same interests as me that is the sexiest thing ever.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Sexy women feel distant. It's not a madonna-whore thing, but it is as if the woman were aesthetically objectified. I cannot know someone unless I feel close to the individual. I always think it's the cute ones with whom I'll fall in love.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

lol how'd i know NF Cute would be the most


----------



## ponder (Dec 7, 2013)

Sexy women evoke feelings of lust and primal desire. Cute women interest me in a different way...it's a more 'sophisticated' type of attraction; the type that I'd find more fulfilling in an actual relationship.

I vote Cute


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

strayfire said:


> I want a girl who likes me and wants to hug me.
> 
> What check box is that?


All of the above.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

nevermind.


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

pancaketreehouse said:


> lol how'd i know NF Cute would be the most


Lol and SP has the highest sexy to cute ratio. No surprise there.


----------



## HeroicLove (Mar 15, 2014)

pancaketreehouse said:


> Sexy women feel distant. It's not a madonna-whore thing, but it is as if the woman were aesthetically objectified. I cannot know someone unless I feel close to the individual. I always think it's the cute ones with whom I'll fall in love.


Amen to that. A sexy chick would hate to go on a nice camping trip, a cute chick will hold a bow and arrow! 

Yelling From Afar


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't think about it like that to be honest. It's ambiguous, everyone seems to have their own definition of what cute/sexy mean. If a woman makes my ding dong hard, I prefer her. It really doesn't mean much to me though. I'm much more concerned about the brain inside of her skull.


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

Interesting changes of late in the results. NT cute to sexy ratio was 2:1 at one point, now back to 3:1 while SP is almost 1:1. No SJs still have prefered sexy before cute, although only 4 have voted so it does not say much.


----------



## HeroicLove (Mar 15, 2014)

Stampede said:


> I don't think about it like that to be honest. It's ambiguous, everyone seems to have their own definition of what cute/sexy mean. If a woman makes my ding dong hard, I prefer her. It really doesn't mean much to me though. I'm much more concerned about the brain inside of her skull.


To each his own then. 

Yelling From Afar


----------



## HeroicLove (Mar 15, 2014)

Cute. Let's not get into the peculiarities of what cute and sexy are. Let's just vote based on what we all think in our own heads. 

Yelling From Afar


----------

